
Federal Agencies Use Cellphone Location Data for Immigration Enforcement - t23
https://www.wsj.com/articles/federal-agencies-use-cellphone-location-data-for-immigration-enforcement-11581078600
======
Bostonian
Excerpt at
[http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3814406/posts](http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3814406/posts)
.

